# ACA Uber Warning Fraudulent Charges



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

A Current Affair on Channel 9 is doing an item on Uber and rip offs tonite (11/1/17)


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1060261220746921


Uber FB page has countless people nearly every second post complaining about fraudulent charges and hacked accounts. It amazes me this company has any credibility with the general public.


----------



## GPH (Dec 1, 2016)

anyone provided irrefutable proof of said issues?


----------



## snert (Sep 1, 2016)

You just know it's going to be crap.I'm sure they make these stories up.


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

I have my doubts about those facebook posts.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

It's from when data was stolen from Uber. External sources confirmed it was Uber passenger log ins but Uber never admitted to the breach.

http://motherboard.vice.com/read/uber-accounts-for-sale-on-the-dark-web


----------

